# new gym.....hoping i can stick to it!



## laurabeth

so me and my husband are joining a new gym today one that has a pool and lots of classes everyday. im just hoping i can stick to it htis time around! i currently weigh 161lbs but want to get to 130lbs for september for a family wedding. i have already bought the dress to try and motivate me! so hopefully i can fit into it for then... wish me luck!


----------



## BabyBerriault

Good luck!! I just recently joined a new gym too. pool (not willing to go there just yet) and classes! I love it. minus the going alone part! 
You can do it! You and your hubby can motivate each other!


----------



## laurabeth

BabyBerriault said:


> Good luck!! I just recently joined a new gym too. pool (not willing to go there just yet) and classes! I love it. minus the going alone part!
> You can do it! You and your hubby can motivate each other!

well luckily the pool is always quiet when we go :) so theres usually only me and my hubby there, the only other people ive seent here are men that are very very very hairy and overweight......so it makes me feel slightly better about myself! lol

good luck :) maybe we can help support each other :)xxxx


----------



## Tigerlily01

The hardest part is walking in the door. Once you're inside, it's easy...you can do it!


----------

